# Can tortoises get E-Coli?



## Vanessa Black (Apr 20, 2018)

The romaine lettuce outbreak I think is still happening and I just realized we've been feeding my Russian Tortoise romaine lettuce. Can he get E-Coli? Should we be worried? Please help.


----------



## zovick (Apr 22, 2018)

Vanessa Black said:


> The romaine lettuce outbreak I think is still happening and I just realized we've been feeding my Russian Tortoise romaine lettuce. Can he get E-Coli? Should we be worried? Please help.



Tortoises certainly can be carriers of E. coli, but I am not certain that it causes the same bad effects in them that it does in humans. The bacteria is actually known to help many birds digest their foods and may play the same role in reptiles/tortoises as well.

IE, I could be wrong, but I am still feeding my tortoises as much romaine lettuce as usual (quite a bit) and am not that concerned about the current outbreak affecting them regardless of where my romaine originates. Also, for what it is worth, I have never ceased feeding romaine during any of the prior outbreaks either.

I would say to do whatever you feel is safe for your own animals in the absence of any known proof of ill effects in tortoises.


----------



## ascott (Apr 22, 2018)

Vanessa Black said:


> The romaine lettuce outbreak I think is still happening and I just realized we've been feeding my Russian Tortoise romaine lettuce. Can he get E-Coli? Should we be worried? Please help.




I just purchase romaine that is sourced from other than Yuma Arizona, right now-for this outbreak that is. I don't believe it is an actual issue for the tortoise, but I handle the lettuce and also don't want to increase the odds of it being a culprit and have it all over my kitchen....silly, but my personal reasoning...


----------

